# Reply to a specific person?



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi I just joined in this forum today so I haven't figured everything out yet...  Can anyone tell me how to make a reply to a specific person, instead of "reply in general", like when I want to ask a specific question or give personal thanks to him/her so that they would get the notification of my reply?TIA, Licia


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2005)

HI!
You can either use the quote botton on the bottom of the posting...
or send the person a private message by clicking on their name beside the post.  It's
underlined in blue.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks!!  Okay I am trying it... does this work??  I hope you can come back in Italy some time, isn't it a wonderful place?  We live in the dead centre of the city, only a 5 minutes walk from the Colosseum!!  So the next time I will be glad to be your tour guide!!     Anyway are you of greek origin? (I just noticed that flag by your message...) 



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> HI!
> You can either use the quote botton on the bottom of the posting...
> or send the person a private message by clicking on their name beside the post. It's
> underlined in blue.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2005)

It worked!

We'll be back to Rome some day.  Going to mass at St. Peters is one of the things I must do before life is over.   I'd love a tour guide who could take me to all the hidden places that normal travelers miss.  That would be great.

I'm not Greek but my husband is.  I love all things Greek though.  The food, the people and the beaches.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yey!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it worked it worked!! Thanks again!!
Yes Rome is soooo full of history and culture, you will never run out of something interesting to see!!  You know the metro system of Rome is very scarce considering the size of the city (like compared to London), this is because you can't just dig around the underground as you like because there are still so many ancient remains still hidden underneath!!  Incredible isn't it!!
Well I love some of the greek cuisines, I noticed many similarities in greek cuisines to the southern italian fare, bursting with the flavours of ripe fresh tomatoes, aubergenes and olives...do you or your hubby know a good recipe for baklava??



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> It worked!
> 
> We'll be back to Rome some day. Going to mass at St. Peters is one of the things I must do before life is over. I'd love a tour guide who could take me to all the hidden places that normal travelers miss. That would be great.
> 
> I'm not Greek but my husband is. I love all things Greek though. The food, the people and the beaches.


----------

